# WNBC-TV News report on Pet Shops & Puppy Mills



## Snowbody

Good to see Channel 4 (NBC) News in New York City doing a report tonight on Pet Shops getting their dogs from puppy mills. :thumbsup: Always helps to get awareness out there. Here's the report:
NY Pet Stores Supplied by Puppy Mills: Humane Society | NBC New York


----------



## KAG

Yeah baby!!!! Thanks, Sue.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison

It's a start to end this horror!
Breaks my heart to see those poor babies bred until dead... 

Their puppies bring so much joy to those who,unknowingly purchase mill puppies.

I live for the day puppy mills will be thought of and talked about in the past,the way other horrible institutions and evil practices have gone...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Good article, except for the DR from AMC saying that a lot of good puppies come from pet stores.

I have a very good friend who recently lost her Toy Poodle. She has been thinking about getting another,and insists on going to a pet store, because that's where she bought Mimi. She took me to one (also on the Upper East Side) and this poor dog looked so sickly. I asked the clerk where she came from and he said - oh, a great breeder. I said WHERE? And he said Missouri. I said to both of them, that's puppy mill central. I've been trying to get her to buy from a breeder (she won't rescue - thinks that rescue dogs are all sick or 'damaged'), but she won't. I just can't say enough, but she doesn't listen. Sigh.


----------



## reanut1379

KAG said:


> Yeah baby!!!! Thanks, Sue.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


I second the "Yeah baby!!!!"


----------



## Snowbody

KAG said:


> Yeah baby!!!! Thanks, Sue.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


I saw the promo for the report, Kerry and was so happy to hear someone was bringing this to the public. I know Oprah did her big report but that was years ago. So many still don't know and as I've said before, I didn't know before I came to SM. I wrote a comment thanking them for airing it.


michellerobison said:


> It's a start to end this horror!
> Breaks my heart to see those poor babies bred until dead...
> 
> Their puppies bring so much joy to those who,unknowingly purchase mill puppies.
> 
> I live for the day puppy mills will be thought of and talked about in the past,the way other horrible institutions and evil practices have gone...


Amen, Michelle. Breaks my heart every time I see it. :smcry::smcry:


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Good article, except for the DR from AMC saying that a lot of good puppies come from pet stores.
> 
> I have a very good friend who recently lost her Toy Poodle. She has been thinking about getting another,and insists on going to a pet store, because that's where she bought Mimi. She took me to one (also on the Upper East Side) and this poor dog looked so sickly. I asked the clerk where she came from and he said - oh, a great breeder. I said WHERE? And he said Missouri. I said to both of them, that's puppy mill central. I've been trying to get her to buy from a breeder (she won't rescue - thinks that rescue dogs are all sick or 'damaged'), but she won't. I just can't say enough, but she doesn't listen. Sigh.


Linda - yeah, I caught that too. God the doctors should know better than that but to tell you the truth I don't think they do. :blink: Why don't you show this video report to your friend? Maybe it will help if she sees it in the news, not just from someone she knows. Can't hurt.


reanut1379 said:


> I second the "Yeah baby!!!!"


I agree. :chili::chili:


----------



## Sylie

I wish they had mentioned that reputable breeders never sell to pet stores.


----------



## Snowbody

They didn't Sylvia but I did in my comment to them which was the first comment on the story page. Keep educating people one at a time.


----------



## KAG

I just called Pets on Lex and asked if he saw the expose on Channel 4 last night. Oh, yes. I asked him how he felt about it. Oh, I hope someday they get all these puppy mills. I asked, don't you think the puppys you sell are from mills and byb's? Oh no, I know they aren't, he said. In fact, they are all home breeders and I have pictures of all of them. I said, you just don't get it, do you? 

I think it's time to get in touch with Channel 4. 

Here's Pets on Lex phone# in case you'd like to call and say hello. 212-426-0766.
xoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

KAG said:


> I just called Pets on Lex and asked if he saw the expose on Channel 4 last night. Oh, yes. I asked him how he felt about it. Oh, I hope someday they get all these puppy mills. I asked, don't you think the puppys you sell are from mills and byb's? Oh no, I know they aren't, he said. In fact, they are all home breeders and I have pictures of all of them. I said, you just don't get it, do you?
> 
> I think it's time to get in touch with Channel 4.
> 
> Here's Pets on Lex phone# in case you'd like to call and say hello. 212-426-0766.
> xoxoxo


Ker, Pets on Lex is the shop I was referring to in my post! Bunch of liars.


----------



## Hatsumomo77

I wish they would do some coverage on puppy mills in Ohio too. There's this store called The Pet's Pajama's in fairlawn, ohio that a friend dragged me to one day. I knew going in I would feel like crap by the time I left but wandered in anyway. They had Maltese and Morkie's in the same cage and they were fighting. The Morkies having the upperhand and actually attacking the malts. I don't know how many times me and other visitors had to bang on the glass and call for help while we were there for someone to come and break them up. They were covered in urine and poo and in the corner was a sad looking little girl. I asked the attendant if I could hold her and she cleaned her off and handed her to me. I have never seen a more terrified timid lil dog. She was literally stiff in my arms until I sat down with her and talked to her. 

It took about 10 minutes for her to start moving around and so I took her in a play room and set her down. By then she started moving around and exploring like a real puppy but you could tell it was her first time out. I wanted to take her, I really did but I couldn't knowing she had to come from a puppy mill. I even walked up to the owner and was like so, where do you dogs come from? she immediately became defensive and quickly replied local breeders bring them in for her to sell and they are very reputable. She wouldn't say anything else. I left that day without the puppy and with a heavy heart hoping she would find a home and that the morkies wouldn't pick on her too much. $900 dollars for puppy mill babies? No way. A couple weeks later I was talking to my co-worker and showing her the picture of the lil girl (I keep her picture in my cell phone so I don't forget her) and she said oh yeah I've seen people show up there with boxes of puppies demanding money and then quickly leaving. Its awful!


----------

